# Attachment to spray applied members



## Codegeek (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience with spray applied members.  I'm being asked how to attach cold-formed steel members to spray applied members.  Is it permissible to attach the cold-formed steel to the structural member before it's sprayed or should the cold-formed member be attached after the structural element is sprayed?

Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## steveray (Mar 26, 2013)

Preferrably before......what exactly are you attaching?


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 26, 2013)

Storefront material, which is supporting glazing.  The concern expressed to me was what if the cold-formed pulls away from the structural element in a fire, now that portion of the structural element is exposed.


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 26, 2013)

Codegeek remove the spray applied material attach new members and reapply spray applied fire proofing


----------



## steveray (Mar 26, 2013)

Correct.....but as long as the rating is continuous, that is all we can do....The spray is an assembly they do allow a small amount to be removed for some hangers and things but I have never seen so much as framing...I would think that the function of the spray should keep the CFMF protected as well as the heavy steel And pulling away should not be an issue...Tough to say without a particular detail and product and such.....



			
				Codegeek said:
			
		

> Storefront material, which is supporting glazing.  The concern expressed to me was what if the cold-formed pulls away from the structural element in a fire, now that portion of the structural element is exposed.


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 26, 2013)

I've seen it a lot you just remove however much you need to make the new attachment and reapply to same thickness, or what you need to get the same rating.


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 26, 2013)

This is new construction so there is nothing to remove in terms of spray applied materials.


----------



## steveray (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you talking about (excuse my drawing a blank)...the fuzzy stuff? Or an intumescent paint?


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 26, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Are you talking about (excuse my drawing a blank)...the fuzzy stuff? Or an intumescent paint?


 Fuzzy stuff.


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry spray applied after all is done


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 26, 2013)

Codegeek,

FWIW, I agree with the others, in that the structural steel should be attached/fastened

togther first. Hopefully, someone who is qualified will inspect & document the torquing

of the nuts-to-the-bolts before a fire resistant coating is applied.

.


----------



## khsmith55 (Mar 26, 2013)

I respectfully disagree with the others. If it's spray applied fireproofing any discontinuity of the fireproofing around the member defeats the fireproofing. What I typically will do when attaching metal studs to a fireproofed wide flange beam is weld 16ga. "z" clips at 24" o.c. to the bottom flange of the beam and then fireproof, this way the fireproofing remains continuous. After fireproofing the top track is screwed to the "z" clips. When the gypsum board is attached I use a "J" molding at the top edge and hold it off a 1/4" from the fireproofing so as not to damage the fireproofing. If my memory serves me correctly, if the fireproofing is "damaged" during  "construction", another special inspection must be done after the repair. Just my thoughts.


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 26, 2013)

No Fireproofing applied yet.


----------



## Frank (Mar 26, 2013)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> No Fireproofing applied yet.


The attach the light gauge and spray after covering the track with the required thickness


----------



## ArchATL (Mar 27, 2013)

We attached a 2 inch light gauge "Z" clip to the underside of the beam, spray the beam, and then attach the wall to the Z clip.


----------



## steveray (Mar 27, 2013)

Posts 12 and 15 have good techniques.....there may be some additional guidance from the manufacturer as it is their listed product....I will be going through this soon as our new school has alot of spray applied steel fireproofing.....we discussed it at plan review and the DP insists that all clips, hangers, etc...are going to be installed prior to spray....


----------



## Wayne (Mar 27, 2013)

Re: Attachment to spray applied members

Can they provide a UL detail?  It would be best if a tested and listed detail is used.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 27, 2013)

Be sure to check the ICC ES Listing - some areas are allowed to be modified by the listed or testing agency ----

Be sure to look at

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1186.pdf

Page seven footnotes 6 and 7 as they apply to electrical inserts (i.e. method of attachment)


----------



## Thomas Wade (Mar 20, 2020)

Codegeek said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with spray applied members.  I'm being asked how to attach cold-formed steel members to spray applied members.  Is it permissible to attach the cold-formed steel to the structural member before it's sprayed or should the cold-formed member be attached after the structural element is sprayed?
> 
> Thanks for your help on this.


I have the same situation on a building I am working on.  Did you ever get a satisfactory answer to your question?
Thanks,


----------



## steveray (Mar 20, 2020)

Get the listing.....

704.13.2 Manufacturer’s installation instructions. The application of SFRM shall be in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions. The instructions shall
include, but are not limited to, substrate temperatures and surface conditions and SFRM handling, storage, mixing, conveyance, method of application, curing and ventilation.


----------



## khsmith55 (Mar 20, 2020)

Wayne said:


> Re: Attachment to spray applied members
> 
> Can they provide a UL detail?  It would be best if a tested and listed detail is used.


Try finding/looking at UL Design; HW-D-0252 or HW-D-0259.


----------

